# Batch Resave



## DownUp (Dec 26, 2017)

I use Kontakt for idk, and I never understood what the "Batch Resave" is doing. Of course, I use it all the time to speed loading, but I will appreciate if someone will explain the technical operation, cons, pros (except speeding things) that goes behind the scenes. A referral that explains it also will be appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Ilko Birov (Dec 26, 2017)

DownUp said:


> I use Kontakt for idk, and I never understood what the "Batch Resave" is doing. Of course, I use it all the time to speed loading, but I will appreciate if someone will explain the technical operation, cons, pros (except speeding things) that goes behind the scenes. A referral that explains it also will be appreciated. Thanks guys




https://soundiron.com/pages/pro-tip...r-libraries-to-speed-up-instrument-load-times

The only con I can think of is that you have to do it again if you've moved the original location of a sample library (say, if you have copied the library on an external HDD/SSD and wish to load it from there).


----------



## zvenx (Dec 26, 2017)

Not sure if that link indeed tells you what it is doing.
Until someone more knowledgeable like Mario (ED) steps in, what I understand it to be doing is two fold.
Firstly making sure all your Kontakt knows where all your samples for the patches you resave are and as Kontakt versions increase I imagine it must be doing some kind of parameter conversions from patches created from older versions of Kontakt. Batch resaves I imagine, is doing the conversion and resaving the patch (which is why the patch is no longer compatible with older versions of Kontakt), so that when you load it in your current Kontakt version it no longer has to do any conversion or finding files and loads quicker.
rsp


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 26, 2017)

zvenx said:


> Firstly making sure all your Kontakt knows where all your samples for the patches you resave



Yes.



zvenx said:


> and as Kontakt versions increase I imagine it must be doing some kind of parameter conversions from patches created from older versions of Kontakt.



Not quite. It just changes the version flag on the NKIs. If NKIs being batch resaved are prior to version 4.2, they are converted from the old packed XML format, to the new binary format, but majority of libraries out there are already in binary format, so there's no parameter conversion happening at all.


----------



## DownUp (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for your answers. Does something happen to the library's files themselves?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 26, 2017)

NKI files, yes. Other files, no.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 26, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> NKI files, yes. Other files, no.



ED ..... can you clarify proper place to Batch-resave with Large libraries ??
Example: Just added several during Sonokinetic Xmas Sale.
In K5 Libraries: SOTTO: displays Instruments, then 16 bit folder and 24 bit folder. Inside each there are Brass, Strings, Woodwinds __ .nki selections. Where should Batch-resave be done for this SOTTO example ??


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 26, 2017)

The whole library folder.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 26, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> The whole library folder.



Thank-you !!! Pondered this for long time, and so many lower-level choices that 'seemed' un-necessary.


----------



## DownUp (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the answers!


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 28, 2017)

In cases where we have replaced a drive with a new one, we have cloned all the data from the old to the new. The names of the 2 drives are exactly the same. There is not a need to re-batch in this situation correct???


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 28, 2017)

If the names of drives (or drive letters) are the same, indeed it's not necessary.


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 28, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> If the names of drives (or drive letters) are the same, indeed it's not necessary.


Thanks for the confirmation Mr Evil.


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve never understood why this doesn’t just happen automatically when you install a new library - always seemed funny to me with Kontakt libs that you have to manually do a batch resave to speed up the loading process?!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 29, 2017)

Because that's just not a good idea for more than one reason.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 29, 2017)

I have often collaborations where we have to send Logic songs back and forth. We only use Kontakt libraries we have on both systems. When opening the song on another system Kontakt asks every time for the samples and we have to click "Search Spotlight" for every single loaded Kontakt track.

Is there a way to tell Kontakt where to look for samples on another system? Or kind of "if you can't find the samples ask Spotlight" for every track?


----------



## zvenx (Dec 29, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite. It just changes the version flag on the NKIs. If NKIs being batch resaved are prior to version 4.2, they are converted from the old packed XML format, to the new binary format, but majority of libraries out there are already in binary format, so there's no parameter conversion happening at all.




Hmmm.. so libraries post 4.2 don't benefit in load time whether you had did a batch resave in K5, or K5.5 or K5.7?
I swear on my end they seem to do so.

rsp


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 29, 2017)

That's because by doing a batch resave, you ARE going through all those files, and they get cached, so any subsequent loads are faster. Also, for KP libraries, it depends on whether encoding was done on a Mac or a PC, if the user uses the opposite platform, for whatever reason load times are slowed down (I think this is down to flipping one bit in .nkc files, which batch resave resolves).


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 29, 2017)

Saxer said:


> I have often collaborations where we have to send Logic songs back and forth. We only use Kontakt libraries we have on both systems. When opening the song on another system Kontakt asks every time for the samples and we have to click "Search Spotlight" for every single loaded Kontakt track.
> 
> Is there a way to tell Kontakt where to look for samples on another system? Or kind of "if you can't find the samples ask Spotlight" for every track?



Yes, I would love an answer to that as well.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 29, 2017)

If the drives weren't named exactly the same and paths to libraries aren't exactly the same, that's what you'll get...

AFAIK there's no way to do this for all Kontakt instances in the project, at all, BUT, you can try using the "keep search mode and search folders for current session" checkbox. Then you point to your drive with libraries once and that's it. But of course, that will fall apart if you have libraries spread over multiple drives.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 30, 2020)

Anyone know how to stitch the GUI into the patches if Batch Resave didn't include it?

Or is it better to copy the files to another drive then drag them back?

[solved: replace post-Batch-Resave instruments with original Instruments, resave one patch at a time]


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 30, 2020)

You don't necessarily have to resave one patch at a time, just gotta make sure that things point to the right NKR file during batch resave. The GUI disappears only if valid NKR was not found during batch resave.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 30, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> You don't necessarily have to resave one patch at a time, just gotta make sure that things point to the right NKR file during batch resave. The GUI disappears only if valid NKR was not found during batch resave.



Thanks! Most likely I messed something up.


----------

